# 2 questions svp.



## Loveit (20 Juillet 2010)

Salut
Je reçois mon Ipad dans la semaine et j'ai 2 questions, déjà pour la premiere synchronisation..  Comment m'y prendre ? 

2 eme question : Puis je utiliser msn avec une application du genre MSN LITE et être en meme temps sur Safari ? si non,  y a t'il une autre solution

merci.


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour la première la synchro fonctionne comme sur un iPhone ou iPod avec iTunes sur ton Mac/PC

Pour la seconde : Il y des applications qui sont en PUSH sur les notifications de messages comme IM+ Lite qui est gratuit et très performant pour du gratuit 

Pendant ce temps tu es sur Safari et si quelqu'un t'envoie un message tu as une notification PUSH...

En attendant la 4.0 et le multitache


----------



## Loveit (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse.
Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais fait de synchro même ipod/iphone.


----------



## joinman (21 Juillet 2010)

Loveit a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse.
> Le problème c'est que je n'ai jamais fait de synchro même ipod/iphone.



comment as tu fait pour mettre tes musiques dans ton iPod si tu n'as jamais fait de synchronise ?


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2010)

joinman a dit:


> comment as tu fait pour mettre tes musiques dans ton iPod si tu n'as jamais fait de synchronise ?



*Je ne vois nul part cette allusion.. :sleep:*

@Loveit : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1386?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Loveit (21 Juillet 2010)

merci ça m'aide.. mais j'ai pas compris la partie où il parle de fusionner les données etc...


----------



## Toximityx (21 Juillet 2010)

Loveit a dit:


> merci ça m'aide.. mais j'ai pas compris la partie où il parle de fusionner les données etc...



L'ipad peut synchroniser un calendrier ou carnet d adresses de ton pc sur celle-ci donc tu peux choisir d'écraser les données de l'ipad rapport au pc ou l'inverse.. Si c'est la première utilisation c'est mieux de copier pc sur iPad


----------



## Loveit (21 Juillet 2010)

Merci ça marche.


----------



## lhallier (31 Août 2011)

Du même sujet, quand je synchronise certains groupes de mon Carnet d adresses je ne retrouve pas sur l iPad la même composition des groupes. J ai même dans un groupe des noms qui ont été supprimés de l ordi?
J ai  re initialisé c est pareil?


----------

